# Ryan FR-1 Fireball



## Robert Porter (Sep 20, 2017)

66 of these were made by March 1945 but never saw combat. This was the Navy's answer to the P-59. It used the propellor engine for takeoffs as jet engines of the time were rather sluggish to build velocity. Once airborn it switched to the Jet engine and the prop could be feathered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## wuzak (Sep 20, 2017)

I wonder, did any live up to their name and become a fireball?


----------



## GregP (Sep 22, 2017)

We have one and it is restorable. We even have the Erection and Maintenance Manual, so you never know. Quite an interesting aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2017)

Fireball Fr1 Ryan Sandiegoairandspacemuseum Stock Photos & Fireball Fr1 Ryan Sandiegoairandspacemuseum Stock Images - Alamy 
Fireball being made



in 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 22, 2017)

That is pretty cool! I would assume it was designated a single engine fighter as only one or the other would be in use at a time? Made me wonder however.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2017)

Tails Through Time: The Ryan FR-1 Fireball and F2R Dark Shark: An Evolutionary Dead-End
Info here

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

Interesting.....


----------



## polo1112 (Sep 27, 2017)

Beautiful pictures of a very elegant aircraft.
Fantastic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2017)

Nifty looking little beastie


----------



## johnbr (Jun 18, 2018)

*Ryan FR-1 Fireball* cutaway


----------



## johnbr (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 498234



I believe what we are seeing here are Ryan Firebee's on the production line?


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 18, 2018)

Robert Porter said:


> That is pretty cool! I would assume it was designated a single engine fighter as only one or the other would be in use at a time? Made me wonder however.



I believe that the piston engine was used for cruise, then the jet was started when the needed the extra performance or if the piston engine stopped making noise. Apparently, they were equipped with a feathering prop, so they could fly on the jet, alone.

If I recall, they were withdrawn from service pretty quickly due to structural problems.


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------

